# Black and white Chi is it rare?



## Streg (Dec 17, 2006)

SO i was wondering if a black and white chi is it rare or is it common?


----------



## CryBles (Aug 29, 2006)

I know someone that just had some chi pups that are black and white


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

my first chi was black and white. i don't think they're rare :dontknow:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They definitely aren't "rare" but in my area they aren't as common as white or fawn chi's are.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I had someone tell me that once but I don't think it's true. I'm vey partial to them though


----------



## Gizmo's Mommy (Oct 22, 2006)

Here's Gizmo, black and white and spoiled rotten..I dunno if they are rare or not but I know they are easily spoiled lol


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

What a cutie pie :love5:


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

i know all black chis are fairly rare.... but black and white isn't really rare..( sometimes black/white can be accompanied by a touch of tan too  that looks realllly cute!!)


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

while i wouldnt say Rare, they seem to be harder to find than fawns which seem to be the prevelant colour here in the us.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Lucy's parents and siblings are all black and white....and she's from Oregon. Don't think it's rare.


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

I've heard that black or black/white is more popular in Mexico. But I wouldn't use the term "rare" here...and I definitely wouldn't pay any more money for it than another color.


----------



## tofu (Apr 18, 2006)

my Tofu is white with couple big black dots on his back and some tan around his face. i didn't have to pay much for him. his parents, brother and sis is also the same color. so i don't think they are rare


----------



## CHI'S AND ME (May 7, 2006)

My guy is black and white, I really like his markings


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What a little doll! I don't know either if they are rare. I know I don't see them in our area as often as the tan/fawn.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

ive seen quite a few black and whites

sorry i had to post this pic of one thats advertised for sale on epupz atm she is gorgeous


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Black and white seems to be pretty common here ... Yoshi's breeder gets them all the time. And I know a few others that do as well. All white or all black is more rare.


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't think it's THAT rare although I havn't seen too many around here. BlackJack is Black and white though


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tara* said:


> i know all black chis are fairly rare.... but black and white isn't really rare..( sometimes black/white can be accompanied by a touch of tan too  that looks realllly cute!!)


i have to say the black and white's with a touch of tan are pretty cute...zoey is one  

i love the merle's .... such a unique color.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

My bear is black and white and i get the "wow! thats so rare!" ALOT! kinda weird i alwayd thought. i've seen other black and white chis...


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

My Minky is a black and white chi. She's spotted like a cow. I don't think they're necessarily rare, but they're not very common either. In my experience, I always found chis that were black, white, and another color, such as tan for example.


----------



## oreo'sfolks (May 15, 2006)

*black and white and tan*



*Tara* said:


> i know all black chis are fairly rare.... but black and white isn't really rare..( sometimes black/white can be accompanied by a touch of tan too  that looks realllly cute!!)


Little Oreo is black, white with tan chin, and tan eyebrows which make her look mighty surprised and inquisitive!


----------



## Marie (Apr 22, 2006)

My little Chloe is almost pure black. She's got a little white on her belly and a tiny little bit of white on 3 toes. Her mother looks exactly like her except that she's pure black. 

Here's chloe -









And here's here mother -


----------



## clarinetplayer032009 (May 22, 2006)

*BlackJack*

my baby BlackJack is black and white but I don't know if it is rare or not!


----------



## marie-ann1 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi there, 

Just thought I would add my 2pence....

I have a black tan and white KC bitch .... OK she is really mainly black and tan but she does have white too....










and a black tan and white boy (1 week old)..... his mum is white, dad is Gold... anyone want to guess where he came from??










I have not seen that many here in the UK, but the fawn colour is very very easily found....


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Very common here


----------

